
Indie hackers describe their companies in 50 characters or less. - hesseldijkstra
https://fifty.weekendprojects.xyz/
======
hesseldijkstra
The first question on the YC application is to describe your company in 50
characters or less, so I asked indie hackers to do the same -
[https://www.indiehackers.com/post/indie-hackers-describe-
the...](https://www.indiehackers.com/post/indie-hackers-describe-their-
companies-in-50-characters-or-less-9420edcf02).

